# Michigan Meet???? Is there anybody OUT there..??



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi all,

I've looked around, haven't seen anything in ages about anything in Michigan??? 

Is there anybody left? Do you not frequent this area of the forum? 

It's gotten cool out, good weather for sitting in cars... We should try and get some people together before the White Death comes... :laugh:

Anybody? 

I am about as central Michigan as it gets Midland/Mount Pleasant/Clare area, but I don't really have a "place" that would host well, besides my driveway (which everyone would be welcome IN)

Anybody? 

There's not much time left... at least not for my car to be on the road... first dropping of salt and it's over... 

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

That many... dang...


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Know the feeling man... Not much going down in Iowa either. 
Pretty healthy spl crowd. lol I know I've talked to a couple members from here, but not much for any gtg's.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I know of people in Mi, sent some of them links to this... it was straight up ignored.. 

wow...

I swear, I need to get the **** out of this bastard place...


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Lol, just got a message. You don't want my car there do you lol! Problem I have is time I can't take off and do anything, too much crap to do or place I have to go or strange hours I have to work. Don't know until last minute if I have to work its bs, one weekend was 22 hours the next is nothing. Hope to get that changed at some point its getting old. I can be in MP in over an hour I thinks, but then you'd all laugh at my midbass-less wonder with stock locations and no muffin fuzz....:laugh: And I can't find my HU remote that is po'ing me. I just started using the TA again a week ago lol. Soon it will be time to bolt the iPikes on, no tender care for this ride though its been stored a lot of winters.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

I wish my car was ready.....really just getting started. Was supposed to be a Spring start. But maybe by next Spring it will be done.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

You didn't send me one 

I'm not sure any of the "old" guys have much going on in terms of audio. Jim's been busy just getting cars sorted mechanically. I haven't had a system for a couple of years, and with a 3 year old and another kid on the way I don't know when I will have another one. Ryan (Foglght) has a new job that keeps him busy all the time. Walt already chimed in. Ge0 hasn't been around much since getting a new job.

Just busy dude. Don't be all mad and ****


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

You would post this just after I pull the whole system out of the truck and trade it in...


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Aaron I did see a subie just like yours yesterday, blue and lowered, but no red on the wheels/tires. Had a louder exhaust. Most people I know are running scared with this economy and have things on hold, even if their situation is ok. Last two days gas over here was .40 difference five miles apart, will it ever stop. That is not typical after summer is over.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry guys... I guess I should expected this... 

I'm not "mad" per sey, it's just sad the state Michigan is in... nobodies fault, it just kinda sucks the economy and all... 

I'm fighting it.. 

So maybe spring then... I like fall, it's cool, no AC in the car and quite frankly, it's loud as hell with the motor running.. lol.. so sitting and listening isn't really what it's about...


----------



## devanmc (Feb 16, 2009)

I would be game, Would love to hear some systems while i build mine. weekends are best with school.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey I haven't been to this area of the forum in a while. I would've came. I'm still midway thru my install but I wouldve shown up. But I think the lack of interest is economy.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

no worries, nothings happened and won't now till next year.. lol.. salts down, cars put up..


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I sure hope to **** things are better in the spring this is total bs; how many years of this. Looks like I need to get the iPikes back on the econobucket, put the plow on the truck and all that, and just got some nice furniture for free...people always giving me something to do lol have to re-arrange the house now. Is nice today was following a Harley down the road this morning.

Have a whole list of things I want to do but all on hold, nobody here knows if they will have a job tomorrow and gas is back up, etc, etc, so I'll keep on hiding. Got holidays coming up now will have to spend on that so might as well work on the 100 projects I already have to do and not start new ones lol.


----------

